# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  XE7 و 2007

## sasan_vm

درود

نسخه XE7 را می توان بر روی سیستمی که نسخه 2007 بر روی آن نصب است، نصب و استفاده کرد ؟ برای نسخه 2007 مشکلی پیش نمی آید ؟

با سپاس

----------

